# [Request] BeerBuddy apk



## little812 (Sep 4, 2011)

Like gas buddy but for beer, and other carryout deals.

Just a thought for an idea.

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

That is an excellent idea. Have you emailed the Gas Buddy devs? Seems like it would be a relatively simple project, all they need to do is change some input fields.


----------



## marcpolo (May 8, 2012)




----------

